# Halloween Quiz Team Names



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I know that it's a few weeks off yet, but I've got a Halloween Quiz Night with work coming up. There's a prize for the best team name, so I'm hoping for some ideas or inspiration!

A quick Google comes up with the so-called 'best' team names:

The no bodies
Brain dead
The creep outs
The dead heads
Which witch is which
The omen showmen
Devilishness
Zombie combi
For ghouls sake
Show us your ghoulies
Dying to win
Headless

But ideally we don't want something that any old Tom Dick or Harry can find on Google! Obviously we're going to come up with our own ideas too, but always worth asking for help!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

The ghoul busters


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Coffin lodgers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gathering Ghosts
Pumpkin Carvers
Bats out of Hell


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Terminal Fun


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

NFI


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

The social distancers?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The thread resurrecters :wink:


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Hugo First Place


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Whenever I enter a quiz - we always name our team - Norfolk and Chance


----------

